

Django-CMS - The new CMS for Django - nickb
http://django-cms.org/

======
mridulkhan
Unnecessary bloat for simple projects and inadequate for large ones (which
will probably need domain specific code anyway). Does Django really need a
CMS?

~~~
andyn
I suspect there's not much more over what Django-admin provides already but I
reckon it would be good for people to maintain their own simple site without
having to do any programming.

------
sfamiliar
smells just like <http://radiantcms.org>, but i didn't seen any support for
custom tags. (same basic, ruby/rails instead of python/django, a shade more
mature.) having developed a LOT of radiant code, i can recommend it.

if django-cms follows the same pattern (and the demo looks like it does) it's
good for building content-based sites, brochureware, blogs and such. doubly
good if you're building a site for a company who wants to manage their own
content.

